# Game 17: Knicks @ Heat (12/6 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, December 6, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knicks are in Charlotte tonight. Jason Kidd is back for that game.

Heat didnt practice today so no update on Battier, Mario and Norris Cole. Doesnt seem like Battier will play though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*IraHeatBeat*  Looks like a week to 10 days without Mario Chalmers due to tendon issue with finger sustained Tuesday in Washington.





> @*IraHeatBeat*  The one without Chalners and possibly without Battier. RT @*DIESEL1020* Which Heat team will show up tomorrow night?


No idea on Cole, but looks like no Chalmers for a little while. Sucks. We had an opportunity to go on a tear, effort-willing, during this home stretch. Now it'll be even tougher.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Time to call up Troy Hudson from the D-League


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd be down for Pargo. He can hit jumpers and handle.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Bobcats had a chance to beat the Knicks, but turned it over every possession down the stretch. NY played the last couple of minutes without Anthony, who lacerated his finger. We'll see if he goes tomorrow. If he doesn't, we're doomed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pargo, Boykins, who else is out there?

Think a guy like Boykins would be a nice guy to sort of mentor Cole as well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> POINT GUARDS: Delonte West, Earl Boykins, Mike Bibby, Mike James, Carlos Arroyo, Anthony Carter, Baron Davis, Antonio Daniels, Jannero Pargo




I'd take Mike James, too, he played really well in Chicago last year. Surprised he's available. Wondering where Arroyo and Daniels are at with their games right now. Delonte would be nice, but even if it weren't for the LeBron stuff, he's a mess right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*ByNateTaylor*  Carmelo says his finger is so numb he can't feel it. Doesn't know if he'll play tomorrow agains the Heat.


Woodson says he expects him to play, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN
> Chalmers (finger), Battier (knee), Cole (groin) & Haslem (hip) all gametime decisions for Heat vs. Knicks tonight. All went thru shootaround





> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN
> Carmelo (cut finger on left hand) is questionable tonight for Knicks but Heat are expecting him to play.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Carmelo Anthony (lacerated finger) is planning to meet with doctors, have hand wrapped, then see how it feels during pregame warmups.
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> ...


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*MiamiHEAT*  Shane Battier, Mario Chalmers, Norris Cole & Udonis Haslem (game-time decisions) will all be available to play in tonight's


Went from a lot of guys looking doubtful to everyone going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Melo still a gametime decision but it looks like he;ll give it a go.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All the Heat-beaters are saying Melo is making everything while warming up, and they'd be shocked if he doesn't go.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pitts and Jorts inactive.



> @*FisolaNYDN*  Carmelo is showering. Doesn't mean he's not playing. Just means he's a clean freak...that's a good thing


Crack journalism. Kinda odd, but I can relate. Showering is energizing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Melo starting. UD starting (Battier off the bench).

I'd probably rather see Joel start at this point.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ESPN just said Melo is out?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD is starting?

Oh **** no


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Melo is out.


> Marc Berman ‏@NYPost_Berman
> Melo had talk with Woody just before and Anthony decided to sit out. Just like last season with his wrist against LeBron. Wants to be 100.


Shades of Spurs game. Better not have a let down, especially after what happened in our last game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hah, all the beaters were saying he was playing. They jumped the gun. Weird, last night Woodson said he expected him to play. Didn't think he'd be the one to talk him out of it.

I'm no more confident in victory.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade looks like skinny Raymond Felton with his current follicle set-up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*ByTimReynolds*  Here's what Knicks originally gave Heat for a lineup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joey Crawford dance moves tonight.

Someone should explain to Charles Dwyane is still recovering from knee surgery.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like gray shoes tonight with the White Hots. That would look sick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mavs/Suns is the 2nd TNT game? Whats up with all these duds on national TV?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, including NBATV, there have been a shit ton of games I couldn't bring myself to watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2UD again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Haslem offense show!

Typical on that last defensive possession: horribly missed jumper goes right to offensive rebounder for the putback.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade takes the horrible 3 and is rewarded by chance.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not a lot of offense in this lineup for the Knicks. Gotta take advantage.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron just threw a Wario alley to Wade. :eek8:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3's. Again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Bron?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice ball movement


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Again. Airball. Putback.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario is so Wario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful opening minutes for Mario.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on CB


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****ing Wario. Can't make open 3's. Wario-ass turnover. He shouldn't have played.

We still can't make open jumpers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get Rio the **** out


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ugh...Ray...so cold. Bad cold.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat missing a ton of open looks


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh:

We're getting sooo many good looks, and none will go down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Brick city.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All Haslem dunks tonight. Can't hit much else.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sugar Shane in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im fine with UD dunking. No J's please.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's junk, Dwyane.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Felton? Ugh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bad shot...GOOD SHOT!

:lebron:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Everyone outside of James and Haslem are 1/11.

Dafuq


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> That's junk, Dwyane.


His post game, which used to be very good, has now become quick turnaround hook shots, looking for a foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I liked the look of that Ray-LeBron PnR. Wouldn't mind seeing more of that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel almost shot a 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:joel:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel: haha had no idea what to do there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That baby hook by Joel has looked pretty good this season.

Of course, he takes them when he's wide open which helps


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel: SWAG


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I love Joel.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Weak call on Joel


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No Joel PnR's please.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

M33M!

Great screen from Batty and pass from :lebron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333

We hit a buzzer beater? 

26-23 after 1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Millertime!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel screen (assist from Battier) results in a three for Miller.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and Wade need to get it going.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh in the midst of one of those stretches where basketball isn't his bag.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is way off.

WTF was that D, Ray.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rasheed flops. Rewarded.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

A James Flight White sighting. Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Just got in, expect the Knicks to go on a run. lmao.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole just doesn't get when to shoot and when to pass. Had a lane for a nice draw and kick there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Stupid ass screen Bosh. Do something productive.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Uniforms are terrible, can't even see the lettering or numbers from the base wide camera angle lmao.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Totally missed that Battier foul. The hell happened?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mike Miller couldn't resist the temptation to alpha male the other Caucasian.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Should be pulling away, but this lineup has looked pathetic.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we get Lebron back on the floor now. This basketball hurts my eyes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Uniforms are terrible, can't even see the lettering or numbers from the base wide camera angle lmao.


They look much better up close, but on TV they look awful. Like white tank tops.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Lately, Bosh has regressed to his normal play from his superstar level of early on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh makes his toughest shot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Look at those South Florida Yorkers on television. So gross.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why are they showing fagget Knicks fans? lol... They're only there cause the Knicks had a good start this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario in and right away his man blows right past him :nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice putback by UD, but that hedge on defense made Priogioni look like Derrick Rose. Awful. He ran past him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF was that D?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> WTF was that D?


2012 Miami Heat Defense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh and Wade are stinking it up pretty bad


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I missed that last Wade FG. Description?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James2Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD is feeding tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace - it was a backcut by Wade, James found him for the layin


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Bosh was clearly fouled on that dunk attempt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our D is such a joke.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is such an architect man


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The 50 Knicks fans there cheer louder when they make a basket than the 18,000 Heat fans.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks WC, had a feeling it was created by 'Bron before Marv said it. Great passing by him tonight, looking like a dbl-assister.

Speaking of MBP, I love those shoes. Silver/orange. We gotta bring back the orange.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The audible (lower-bowl) Heat fans don't cheer until the fourth quarter.

And yeah, awful D. I know Priogioni isn't supposed to be able to shoot, but don't give him the Joel Anthony treatment when he's behind the arc.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD's first dbl-digit 1st half of the Big 3 era.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we make a run soon please


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FLYING DEATH MACHINE

:manbearpig:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

SICK


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2James lob!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade. Dat defense. :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is Felton shooting lights out against us...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> The audible (lower-bowl) Heat fans don't cheer until the fourth quarter.


Yes I've been to the games I'm aware. Heat fans suck, in general.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML. Somebody just stop Raymond Felton.

Put Norris in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3rd foul on Mario. He has to sit. Hallelujah.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers. Awful.

Didn't help that Ray passed up an open 3. He's getting the illness.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Crawford you suck balls dude, no foul there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade...Miller vacated that spot, like, 10 minutes prior.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There you go, Ray. I think if he missed one more 3 his psyche would crumble. Nice to see him dribble in and hit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J by Ray.

Chalmers should hang his head in shame. Woeful effort so far.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh Christ, Crawford. Bullshit looseball foul call there.

We're switching a whole lot more than I can remember.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's why you can't play pick and roll with Joel. He doesn't even expect a pass. Wasn't even close to catching that one.

Novak 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron, no. Dont make that pass.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade junk shot. Another Novak 3. So typical.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pffft **** this shit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Foot on the line on the corner trey?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

"@EthanJSkolnick: Spoelstra nearly made it to the other sideline, he was so steamed. I don't envy his this season. He has little leverage."

****ing true


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade and LeBron have combined for 3 bad 3's made.

Of course that goes in. Broken record.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh **** off with these buzzer beaters


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Whats up with all the big to wing switching? That's just lazy shit. Fight over the ****ing screens. UD is getting roasted by Felton on these switches.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dammit. I wasn't even watching that shot by LeBron. didn't think we'd get a shot.

They might take that away.



Smithian said:


> "@EthanJSkolnick: Spoelstra nearly made it to the other sideline, he was so steamed. I don't envy his this season. He has little leverage."
> 
> ****ing true


I said this awhile back. He has no hope of getting this team to listen until the playoffs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah that was barely too late. Shit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We should start Cole the 2nd half. Just not working for MC.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course our buzzer beater is no good


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No good. Tie game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Someone needs to remind Bosh during the half that he's a professional basketball player. A very good one, at that.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm gonna lose it if our first loss at home is to the Dicks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We have 3 made FGs off the bench. NY has 9, and 0 from Smith.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I thought for sure if we were losing this game it'd be JR Smith going HAM. Instead, Felton torches us and it's a tied ball game.

Can't believe it's Raymond Felton. Fat Raymond. Really guys?

UD and Lebron have brought it today, everyone else...wake the **** up and win this ball game


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey I finally agree with Charles. Our defense sucks and we're too small.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's getting pretty clear anyone who can bounce a basketball can have a big game against us. Our D is paper mache.

We've gotten so lucky all season playing teams missing key parts, and have only capitalized once (Brooklyn Round 1). Every other game has been close or a loss.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is it sad that the Knicks have 3 PG's better than our starter?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron will have to carry us tonight me thinks. Gonna need 35+


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

DE- FENSE


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD is switching on Felton like its a gameplan.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stop switching


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh. That was pathetic. Grab the ball like you have balls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dammit. We're ****ed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I wrote that before that last 3.

We can't beat anybody with Wade, Bosh, and even Chalmers providing nothing but a plate of shit. On both ends.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: cant help but laugh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

11-2 run in about 2 minutes.

**** this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And they have 3 turnovers so far also.

Teams play unreal on us. Always.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This team would've lost in Charlotte last night if the 'Cats didn't turn over the ball 40 times in the last minute, mostly with Anthony. We're so pathetic.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Trade Wade before other teams realize how much he sucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Felton having a Wayne Ellington type night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

But yeah, those 3's that have killed us all season don't go down if we have taller players on the court. Right?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's just another shitty team hitting ridiculous three pointers. I can't take this game seriously. It's not like we're getting beat up and out-sized by a team like Memphis. Those are the losses that concern me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade/Bosh = 3/18

Can't win like that


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Practice drive for Felton. What will it take?



Wade2Bosh said:


> Felton having a Wayne Ellington type night.


Forgot to post this, but someone tweeted yesterday that Ellington has hit 7 threes in his other 15 games. 7 against us. Unreal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we bench Mario?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So awful, Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great pass UD. 

Great layup Rio.

I'm gonna hurt myself.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh's midrange J % is capitulating


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Mario...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LMFAO CHALMERS


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy mother of **** BENCH MARIO


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Kerr, Kidd didn't do shit on that layup. Rio just Wario'd it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:rotf:

UD jump shots. This is over.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Am I watching a comedy right now?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

And now Haslem is shooting jumpers...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron, that's not what we need from you homie.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OMG -- EVEN RAY CORNER 3's WIDE OPEN WON'T GO DOWN.

Forfeit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game blouses


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

HAHAHAHA! LeBron had an amazing look at that layup. NOT CLOSE.

I've resigned to another loss tonight. Wish I could fast forward to the playoffs. I literally was sad today knowing we were playing tonight. Just can't look forward to Heat games anymore.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Steve Kerr thinks the Knicks are for real. I don't. They're a gimmicky team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

W2 - how many teams have hit double digits treys on us this season so far?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Every time Ray and Mike miss an open 3, I get a new wrinkle in my scrote.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Their shooters hit everything. Ours fire up bricks.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Anyone who doesn't think we're too small is kidding themselves. Can't even snare a tough rebound without tapping it out and hope it goes to one of our uniforms.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

AAAAHAHAHA. STEP BACK 3'S OVER BOSH. THIS ISN'T REAL LIFE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just shoot 3's. That should be everyone's gameplan against us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Felton. Jesus.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

James White 3-3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dude. We. Can't. Hit. Shit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is a joke


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey LeBron, Rio, guys...even Wade and Chandler are hitting their FTs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They're 13-28. 46%.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Blowout time.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol another fluke win


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont know what to say anymore


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I hope New York gets hit by another hurricane.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The way they've played against us isn't even close to sustainable. We're incredibly unlucky.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This would be the biggest comeback for us of the year.

Goodnight, folks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

19 3's the 1st time we played them

14 tonight and we're still in the 3rd.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Who cares. Let them do it in the playoffs then it matters. That style of basketball will never win anything.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

NY's 8 3-pointers this quarter is the most by any team in a quarter this season. These things wouldn't happen if we were taller.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade seems to get worse every time he has an off day and spends it training with that Ed Downs guy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who didn't see this loss coming though? I expected it.

We're playing like junk at the moment. Our defense isn't improving, and teams continue to light us up from downtown.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

33-65 from 3 against us in 2 games. Just LOL.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Maybe we should rename him Ed Downs-yndrome. Are we sure that isn't contagious?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> NY's 8 3-pointers this quarter is the most by any team in a quarter this season. These things wouldn't happen if we were taller.


You do realize winning a championship with small ball was an anomaly right? Are you new to this sport?

Your sarcasm is stupid and shameful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh, LeBron. Have you been training with Downs again too? That shot was awful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris you fool. A team of dumbasses we have here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> You do realize winning a championship with small ball was an anomaly right? Are you new to this sport?
> 
> Your sarcasm is stupid and shameful.


Haha, OK, guy. I suppose you haven't been watching this season. Look at the numbers, it's not the "small-ball." No one's hustling to rebounds. We're allowing crazy penetration. Teams are shooting unconscious against us on top of our lackluster perimeter D. Before you try to insult people's intelligence, make sure you're right.

Not going to waste anymore time on you, because you're clearly wrong.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So it takes a dunk to wake our crowd up? I ****ing hate our crowd.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Those Knick threes in the 3rd aren't even from penetration. Smith and Felton are standing there, staring down guys, and jacking up 24 footers that hit nothing but net. Its bullshit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We can't have Ray guarding Smith. Fresh meat.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I've been probably the most critical person on this board of small ball and Spo and our style and even I would not try to blame this game on size.

This is just a gimmick D'Antoni style basketball team getting hot. Not to mention they've gotten the better whistle.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Haha, OK, guy. I suppose you haven't been watching this season. Look at the numbers, it's not the "small-ball." No one's hustling to rebounds. We're allowing crazy penetration. Before you try to insult people's intelligence, make sure you're right.
> 
> Not going to waste anymore time on you, because you're clearly wrong.


If we had a reliable interior presence we'd be able to close out on shooters better. But we have to worry about "hustling to rebounds" and "closing out" because we're too small. That's not only not smart basketball it's tiring and pointless wear and tear.

You don't have to "waste time" cause you don't know what you're talking about.

I'm not down with relying on the Big 1 to win us games like you are. Sorry.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I refuse to get excited until this lead is down to 4.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Those Knick threes in the 3rd aren't even from penetration. Smith and Felton are standing there, staring down guys, and jacking up 24 footers that hit nothing but net. Its bullshit.


Yup, the last two were a dribble back from Felton and a square up, dribble down from Smith. Bad offense rewarded.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole is so good on D.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Norris Cole's defense is incredible this year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh FFS


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'd love to tear that NOAH shit off the wall and force these clowns to work with an actual shooting coach.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

4pt swing now most likely. Typical.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

It's not just bad defense because it's bad. It's bad defense because it's hard to play this way consisently. Maybe you think our basketball players are cyborg's Jace but they certainly are not, they get winded playing like this every game.

Also, just because this particular game we're getting killed from long range, doesn't negate the fact that our interior defense is equally as bad.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

On a serious note, there's something seriously mentally wrong with Rasheed. How on earth can he complain about that call?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> If we had a reliable interior presence we'd be able to close out on shooters better. But we have to worry about "hustling to rebounds" and "closing out" because we're too small. That's not only not smart basketball it's tiring and pointless wear and tear.
> 
> You don't have to "waste time" cause you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> I'm not down with relying on the Big 1 to win us games like you are. Sorry.


Sorry, but anyone who has analyzed the metrics agrees it's not the small ball. We've had trouble closing out against teams that don't outsize us. You're telling me if we were taller it wouldn't matter if we didn't grab the 50-50 rebounds you have to hustle to? Our D has always been based on protecting the paint and speeding out to the perimeter for closeouts. We've given up crazy 3's for years, regardless of personnel. You're playing the result. Textbook confirmation bias.

I'm not going to argue with a fellow-Heat fan, though. Have fun pining for something that won't help.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF was that D. AGAIN.

This ****ing team man.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2nd buzzer beater of the game now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just standing on D. Unbelievable. 

90-80 after 3

90 points allowed in 3 quarters. Yet only down 10.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

37 hung on us that quarter.

37.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Will Wade and Bosh step up and finally look halfway decent here? Only chance we have at pulling this off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Kidd contested 3 made. Cole open 3 missed. It's science.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL. They start with a trey.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Should've been a jump ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I bet this inbounds ends in a 3 for them


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** that we got scrweed


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible 3 by LeBron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Getting stops now, but no buckets. Great.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I know Wade and Bosh have been awful tonight, but what is Spo trying to prove here by staying with this lineup for as long as he has?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I feel like this game has been more due to awful offense for us and fluke offense for them, as opposed to poor defensive effort. Don't get me wrong, we've played some ass-hat D, but we'd be fine if our open shots were going down at a reasonable clip.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh and Wade combine for goofery there.

Miller airball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No Bron. Cool...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade likes to play awful on national TV.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wtf was that Mike Miller? Twice tonight with those ridiculous driving layups.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is embarassing man


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron back in. If he rested another minute longer he might as well have had taken off his shoes.

Novak going nuts.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I want to punch myself in the face


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I know Wade and Bosh have been awful tonight, but what is Spo trying to prove here by staying with this lineup for as long as he has?


Oh, that's why... :fail:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Steve said it. We can't guard the ball, hence the draw and kicks. Teams have beaten us by the 3. Even in the Memphis game it was more Conley than Gasol/Randolph, combined with another fluke 3-point-performance.

Not sure what to make of this Ray thing. He can't anyone who can bounce the ball while moving.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't know why we don't mix in the 2-3 zone we used in the past. We have completely disposed of it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dude, get the ball out of Wade's hands. It should be all LeBron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Do we look at starting Cole over Rio?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo's sound bites on that Inside trax are always embarrassingly bad.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow can I turn this off yet


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just like the way we play with a big lead, we can't play well with everyone saying we're the best. Recall when we went into the playoffs last year, everyone had taken us off the top peg.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh did something


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Steve Novak is a champion. News to me.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow LeBron. Mailing it in now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Unreal. Knicks shot chart must be like 80&% long J's


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Sorry, but anyone who has analyzed the metrics agrees it's not the small ball. We've had trouble closing out against teams that don't outsize us. You're telling me if we were taller it wouldn't matter if we didn't grab the 50-50 rebounds you have to hustle to? Our D has always been based on protecting the paint and speeding out to the perimeter for closeouts. We've given up crazy 3's for years, regardless of personnel. You're playing the result. Textbook confirmation bias.
> 
> I'm not going to argue with a fellow-Heat fan, though. Have fun pining for something that won't help.


No, I am telling you being outsized puts a strain on the overall team defense/performance as they have to work harder.

But you're welcome to your opinion as I am mine. However you are constantly jabbing at my opinion with your sarcastic remarks. If you disagree with me that strongly just pay no mind to it. Simple solution bro.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is a -32.

Says a lot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant imagine two more embarrassing losses in a row. A loss to the worst team in the league on one night, and a blow out loss to a Melo-less Knicks team on national TV and at home.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*WallaceNBA_ESPN*  Knicks fans here waving as Heat fans file up the aisles and out of the arena.


One part of me wants to call this rock bottom, another part wants to point to their playoff success this millennium.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They've tied their previously set vs. Heat record of 19 3's. LOL. Sam Dalembert would've prevented this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ALL OF THE TURNOVERS


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2 pathetic losses in a row. Abysmal.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dec. 06, Steve Kerr says there's reason for Miami to panic. What a clown.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Glad Rio is back in. Spo is trying to get his finger to get broken off so he doesn't have to play him for awhile.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So pissed off right now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

"LET'S GO NEW YORK" chants.

But you live in Miami.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not liking what I saw from LeBron that half. Missed a ton of easy looks. Took stupid shots. Turned the ball over at bad times. I hate the "don't be friendly with the opposing team" guy, but I wish he wasn't smiling while shaking the Knicks' hands just now.

I almost want to spam Dwyane's twitter with "FIRE ED DOWNS" tweets.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can you imagine New Orleans on Sunday (Saturday for you guys)?

I bet Ryan Anderson drops 50 and Austin Rivers hits 20+.

Riley needs to find a big and a PG, soon.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Jace said:


> "LET'S GO NEW YORK" chants.
> 
> But you live in Miami.


They aren't bandwagon fans like a lot of heat fans


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane + Chris = 6-25. 4 TO's for Wade. What can you do with that?

I was wrong, they didn't tie the 19. Just 18 3's. So if we meet in the playoffs, they'll average 18.5 3's per game for the series, right Steve?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> They aren't bandwagon fans like a lot of heat fans


Oh, you know them?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I almost want to spam Dwyane's twitter with "FIRE ED DOWNS" tweets.


heh, the way he's posted pictures working out with the guy, even I think filming a commercial for him, its almost as if he's invested some money in that guy's company.

Shocked none of the local media is pointing to this guy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Basically, we need to figure out a way to hide Ray on D better, and possibly bench Chalmers. Cole hasn't been stellar, but at least he can cut off penetration.

I do agree we could use a different big from Joel. His D isn't good enough anymore to make up for the wrench he throws in our offense. Philosophically, Spo's positionless approach isn't exactly bad, it's just UD and Bosh get pushed around too much, one because of his body, the other because of his mind, and then Joel can't rebound or score at all. If we had a Manimal-type player instead of one of those guys, even if he's undersized, we'd be much better at that spot.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Jace said:


> Oh, you know them?



A handful of them


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'll always find it hilarious that people think one city or state's fans are better than another. The only difference with Knicks fans and other basketball fans is their outspoken belief of their superiority where others are unspoken.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"Hopefully this game will wake them up"

This thought has crossed my mind way too many times already this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's futile. I can hear the game quotes already "We're fine. Just wasn't our night."

-33 was the worst +/- of Dwyane's career. Sounds about right. The thing is, when it's clear it's not his night, he ignores it and keeps hijacking the offense.

We were only outrebounded by 3. Shot 42%, which is a % point higher than they shot from 3. That, and awful penetration D, is why we lost.

I don't know what to make of our shooting. It seems almost any time an opposing player gets an open look, and it's down. We have Ray and Mike missing wide-open 3's. Haslem and Bosh bricking their bread-and-butter J's. It doesn't make a whole lot of sense. Is it something going on behind the scenes? Is it the disease of self-satisfaction? Certainly that's not the case with Ray. Gotta expect a cold streak from him, though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I knew he was going to have a bad season when he hadn't even begun working out until October. He was promoting his book and taking it easy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Kind of reminds me of the Bulls handling us without Rose, behind JL3 who has turned back into a pumpkin in TOR, and Boston killing us in Boston last season. We're not a regular season team at this point.

I know Smithi called our winning the Indy series a fluke on the back of Haslem jumpers, but that's so shortsighted. We were great last postseason with Bosh starting. 9-1 I believe.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My apologies for getting into it with BlackNRed, y'all. Just the combination of the game and (what in my opinion is) misguided and self-fulfilling analysis got me feisty. 



Adam said:


> I knew he was going to have a bad season when he hadn't even begun working out until October. He was promoting his book and taking it easy.


Will never forgive him for "I probably didn't rehab as diligently as I should have with the book tour going on." Surprised I don't remember the exact quote, because I had to read it a dozen times to make sure I wasn't hallucinating. Was pissed when that tour was going on, but figured he was taking extra care of the knee to make up for it.

Worst part about losses like these is now I can't go near basketball for the rest of the night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe it's karma. I'm going to start rooting for the Lakers, instead of against them.



> @*Rachel__Nichols*  Heat Coach Erik Spoelstra: "We're going to own this, we're not going to brush this off...and we'll fix it."


Spo should just send that PR guy to the podium with a tape recorder of the same quotes every game.



> @*tomhaberstroh*  Hmm.Chris Bosh thinks the Heat's pace is too fast this season: "We need to slow down."


I feel like this is a subtle jab at the stupid, early J's LeBron and Wade took tonight. But this is completely ignoring how horribly he diarrhea'ed on his opportunities tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im going to be in a foul mood until this New Orleans game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did you say it's Saturday for us Yanks (do you guys even call us Yankees?).

Seeing a lot of "Heat would be 9-8 without Ray Allen savior 3's." That would be kind of funny if we matched that start this year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

In the end, it's best to take a step back from the emotion and realize we hated this team pretty much just as much last year, and threw away all hopes of a championship for the Big 3. The doomsday Heat fans will call our title a fluke, but I know we're really great when we need to be. We'll make the playoffs. We'll have homecourt, at least for most of it, and we'll need great performances from LeBron, which he's more than capable of. It's clear he hasn't had the killer will these last couple games, and most of the season, even. I don't think he's satisfied with one title, like some will suggest. Not saying we'll repeat for sure, but the sky isn't falling.



> @*EthanJSkolnick*  Heat players are owning this more than the loss in Washington.





> @*EthanJSkolnick*  Haslem says Heat needs to get back to the point where they feel like everyone hates them.


I think this is true, but it sucks. Great teams shouldn't need to feel like the punching bag of the NBA to play to their potential.



> @*EthanJSkolnick*  LeBron on Bosh talking about pace being too high: "That has nothing to do with us getting smashed tonight."


Oh lord.



> @*EthanJSkolnick*  LeBron went through a workout after the game: "I need to be better."


Hmmm.

One more embarrassing loss in the next few games, and a players-only meeting is coming methinks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*CoupNBA*  The Knicks hit 7 unassisted threes against the Heat tonight. That is an NBA season high.





> @*CoupNBA*  The seven unassisted threes hit by the Knicks tonight ties a four-year NBA high, including playoffs.


Yup.

This guy writes for heat.com, does excellent write-ups on the Heat's X's and O's, and spends countless hours pouring over game film and all kinds of stats. Following him on Twitter, I'm surprised by how many games around the league he watches. He knows what he's talking about. 

I hate to harp on this issue, but I asked him how much "small-ball" (and I use those quotes very intently) has attributed to the Heat's woes. His reply? 



> It's not even close to being an issue.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah we do call American's yanks sometimes still :laugh:.

If we lose to the Hornets, a meeting will be on the cards for sure. Hopefully we get a blowout win and sort everything out. Wade and Bosh should've joined Lebron with the postgame workout though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, I haven't read it yet, but Ira sent out a tweet linking to his article or blog post saying basically Spo, LeBron, and Bosh were all "angry," and Wade wasn't.



> @*christomasson*  Dwyane Wade on Knicks: “That’s a very good team. They have the best record in the Eastern Conference for a reason’’


Yup, the reason is our 2nd-best player had more TO's than FG's.

More on the unassisted 3's:



> @*CoupNBA*  Should also note that the average for unassisted threes made in a game over that four-year span is one.


I worry that a blowout win will be fool's gold for this team. The fear is we'll go back to bad habits thinking we're the bee's knees again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*tomhaberstroh*  WOW> RT @*ESPNStatsInfo*: ELIAS: Knicks are first team ever to make 18+ threes in consecutive games vs an opponent.


Don't even know what to say. This isn't a new thing, but it's never been this bad. The 3's just find the net against us like no other team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I worry that a blowout win will be fool's gold for this team. The fear is we'll go back to bad habits thinking we're the bee's knees again.


I'll run the risk. My heart needs a blowout win :laugh:

We have still yet to see a game where we create a lot of turnovers and a lot of frastbreak points. Our D was designed to create turnovers and fastbreak opportunities but it just aint happening.

Liked hearing that Lebron took it upon himself to get some more work in, but he's the last guy I worry about. Its Wade, Bosh and Mario that have to get things turned around. Wade and Mario especially.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup, Wade is in love with his jumper, and it's just awful. If you can't get to the basket, that doesn't mean you have to jack horseshit up.



> @*ByTimReynolds*  In Miami's five losses, Heat have allowed 68 3s *(13.6 pg)*. In Miami's 12 wins, Heat have allowed 88 3s (7.3 pg).


:eek8:


----------

